
How Women Got Crowded Out of the Computing Revolution - RealityNow
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-08-19/how-women-got-crowded-out-of-the-computing-revolution
======
RealityNow
Even if the author's premise that women were "crowded out" of programming 40
years ago is true, that does not imply that “innate dispositional differences”
between sexes don't influence one's tendency towards pursuing certain fields.

The author suggests that the current stereotypical portrait of a geeky
socially awkward neckbearded male engineer was socially engineered, causing a
self-fulfilling prophecy. That's idiotic conspiracy nonsense. Geeky reclusive
men tend to pursue computer programming because dealing with a machine doesn't
involve dealing with a human, not due to society's marketing of computer
engineers as geeks.

The author is clearly not a computer programmer (professor of history
apparently), nor someone capable of basic logic. If you're going to cash in on
the diversity scandal for views, at least make a coherent argument.

------
gamechangr
This kind of article is so bad that it actually makes the opposing opinion
sound better.

It's clear that whoever wrote this doesn't understand logical deduction. There
were many unconnected thoughts. The logic was like "it can only have one
simple answer (marketing or biology).

"Women dominated programming at one time, but got pushed aside once men
discovered the field’s importance"

If it were marketing alone (and it's impossible to know that)...Why spread the
idea that women could easily be pushed aside?

Just "rebrand" and boom gender diversity solved :)

